# Vess cola



## Mike in Ohio (Jan 8, 2005)

I found this at my school dump site. Can anyone tell me how old it is? This site seems to be an old land fill to build up the area behind the school for the playground. Just past the playground is a woods that runs downhill to a swampy area. About 4 ft. down the hill is a trash layer about 1 1/2 feet thick. I've pulled several older bottles from this site. Farther down the hill there are older broken bottles everywhere, dating from the late 1800s to the mid 1900s. I'll post more pics when I can find them. Happy hunting to all. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Jan 8, 2005)

Heres the back.


----------



## cb0023 (Jan 8, 2005)

hi mike.  i did a quick google search...maybe this will help..
 Word Mark VESS : NON-ALCOHOLIC MALTLESS BEVERAGES, SOLD AS SOFT DRINKS AND SYRUPS THEREFOR AND CARBONATED WATER. FIRST USE: 1930. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1930.  Filing Date October 18, 1944.  March 11, 1952 Owner (REGISTRANT) VESS DRY COMPANY OF OHIO CORPORATION OHIO 1055 WEST FIFTH AVENUE COLUMBUS OHIO (LAST LISTED OWNER) COTT BEVERAGES INC. CORPORATION BY CHANGE OF NAME GEORGIA 5405 CYPRESS CNETER DRIVE, STE 100 TAMPA FLORIDA 33609


----------

